# Can someone check a ICD-9 code with a CPT code



## terridiaz (Aug 21, 2009)

I am getting denied from MMO for using ICD-9 894.1 and 709.8 with CPT 15330. I have checked with the Encoder cross coder and it states that these codes are billable with that procedure. Thanks


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Aug 21, 2009)

I also checked the Encoder Pro and it is payable, so I would print it out and send in with a Appeal showing that they are payable with that procedure.

Kimberly CPC


----------



## terridiaz (Aug 21, 2009)

That is what I am trying to do, but it will only let me print page 1 and 2, not page 3 (code 894.1). Will you see if you can print page 3 and if so fax it to me at  330-253-9278. Thanks


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Terri,

I will try to see what I can do, and fax to you.

Kimberly CPC


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay Terri,

I have it printed out and fax to you...

Good Luck
Send me a reply on here to let me know you got it!

Kimberly CPC


----------



## terridiaz (Aug 21, 2009)

Kimberly, THANK YOU SO MUCH, it's coming through the fax as I am sending this. I will give you an update. Again THANK YOU.
Terri


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Aug 21, 2009)

*Fax*

Hey Terri,

It was hard for me to figure out how to print it from the Encoder, but I had time on my hands, so if you ever need anything from the Encoder again just give me a reply.

Good Luck hope this will work for you on your Appeal.  Give me a update when you get notice of your Appeal!!

Happy Friday!!!!

Kimberly CPC


----------

